# Sowamazingseeds freebies?



## maineharvest (Feb 10, 2011)

I just placed my first order with these guys and was wondering if they hand out freebies.  Please share your experience with SOW here.


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 11, 2011)

I just got an email from the SOW and they mentioned no freebies.  Not a big deal but its always a nice little bonus to get some freebies.


----------

